# [Powershell] String auf Zeichen prüfen



## Haruzept (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wie kann ich in Powershell einen String auf den Inhalt z.B. eines Sonderzeichens prüfen?

Der String muss min. 8 Zeichen haben und sollte min. 1 Sonderzeichen besitzen.
Wie kann ich dies prüfen?

Gruß

Haruzept


----------



## deepthroat (3. Juli 2012)

Hi.

Dazu könntest du z.B. reguläre Ausdrücke verwenden. (mit dem -match Operator) 

Oder einfach eine der vielen String Methoden => http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/system.string_methods

Es gibt übrigens ein Forum für Powershell => http://www.tutorials.de/cgi-perl-python-ruby-power-shell/

Gruß


----------

